# FREE Puppia ~ WINNER!!!



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you my friends for participating! :daisy:
I have numbered all of your names in order of your 
posts on my Puppia thread, here are the numbers...

1.Audreybabypup
2.Darkessa
3.Jennmay(Jenn)
4.KrystalLeigh
5.Missygal(Missy)
6.Wicked Pixie(Stella)
7.Pigeonsheep
8.Timmysmom(Regina)
9.KittyD(Kitty) 
10.Tiny(Christina)
11.Jan896(Jan)
12.woodard2009(Lisa)
13.theshanman97(Shannon)
14.AussieLass(Dee)
15.Huly(Christie)
16.Jerry'sMom(Therese) (removed)
17.Amanda Kennedy(Amanda)
18.Suzn
19.Brodysmom(Tracy)
20.Finn
21.Chihuahuasloveme(Sherri)
22.mandyschihuahuas
23.ljwilson(Lindsay)
24.ErinL
25.Pookypeds
26.Wawies(Laura)
27.LBChi
28.Appleblossom
29.Hollysmom
30.Vereyna(Jenn)
31.Tyson's Mum(Michelle)
32.Wodjeka
33.momofmany(Pat)
34.cherper(Cheryl)
35.chili
36.motherofJJ
37.Jasper's Dad
38.fayzoe(Fay)
39.Rocky(Sabine)
40.teetee(Tiffany)
41.rms3402(Rachel)
42.MiniGrace(Terri)
43.minniemom
44.sugarbaby(Bella)
45.bayoumah(Sheila)
46.qtchi


*ps: #16 has been removed, because I misunderstood and Therese isn't playing, but your numbers remain the same. 


Watch this video to find out who won! ccasion7: ccasion9: :cheer:






(please don't tell the others, in order to keep up the suspense, haha)


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG!! that was SOOOOOOOO much fun....... I love this!!

I agree on having another contest like this...... I may have to go shopping this weekend!!! lol

thank you for the video.... that was cool!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats (I won't say who)!!! 
It's so kind of you to have held that contest


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I liked it too Jan, I just wish I had gifts for everyone. I don't like that there are
so many that didn't win, I'm sad for them. I will definitely make other contests 
or name draws another time.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It was my pleasure Charlotte. I'm glad it caught on and so many joined in on the fun.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats winners  This was so neat!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

congrats to the winner! im thinking of doing a weekly one with questions for like a random doggy prize! lol x


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats it was fun to be part of it


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

This was so sweet of you, LS. Congrats to (not saying who)!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Caitlin, I love your new siggy by the way! It's gorgeous!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks! Jan does nice work! Many of the girls were sweet enough to make me several. I finally feel like part of the crowd here now with some pretty siggys.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You have the sweetest little voice! I do not know what I imagined you would sound like but your voice is just precious!!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm such a duffus here I. Congradulated the winner before I even looked at the list and here it was me that won I certinally didn't expect to win that's for sure I never win anything. Thank you so so much LS I'm so excited. Sorry for all you others that didn't win. I really didn't expect this.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats to the winners! 

Even though I was kind of surprised. Thought there was only the purple one .


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Thanks! Jan does nice work! Many of the girls were sweet enough to make me several. I finally feel like part of the crowd here now with some pretty siggys.


With a beautiful siggy like that, you STAND out of a crowd.  Really, it's one
of my favorites. Jan is super talented, that's for sure. Your little girl is really
cute too.




jesuschick said:


> You have the sweetest little voice! I do not know what I imagined you would sound like but your voice is just precious!!


Oh no, haha, I don't like my voice one bit, it's so high pitch. I watched the
video and said to myself "I don't sound like THAT!" haha :lol: Thank you
though Karen, you're too sweet.





momofmany said:


> I'm such a duffus here I. Congradulated the winner before I even looked at the list and here it was me that won I certinally didn't expect to win that's for sure I never win anything. Thank you so so much LS I'm so excited. Sorry for all you others that didn't win. I really didn't expect this.


CONGRATS!!! :daisy:
I hope it fits your girl, I think you said she is 6-7lbs? Right? 
If it doesn't fit her, you can always use it for your boy once he grows up.
The harness is great for a dog 5-8.5 lbs about. Chanel is 8.3 lbs and it fits
just just, but it also fit her well when she was smaller, since the girth is adjustable.




Please folks, for those of you who haven't seen the video, even though you know who won, watch the video! (it's important) wink wink


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm like Jan...OOOOOOOh what fun!!!!! That was so great/sweet/creative of you LS. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That is a great idea. I've never seen this before! Well done and congrats to the winners.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Aww that was great LS! Love your bracelets and Benji


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm like Jan...OOOOOOOh what fun!!!!! That was so great/sweet/creative of you LS. Congrats to the winners.


Aww thanks Tina! We'll have to have another one soon. 




Finn said:


> That is a great idea. I've never seen this before! Well done and congrats to the winners.


Did you watch the video? 





Audreybabypup said:


> Aww that was great LS! Love your bracelets and Benji


Haha, thank you so much! My bracelets are from Etsy, I love hand made things,
and I love supporting small businesses.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats to the winners! That was fun!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice!! We should do more like this.... it's fun...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha, that was so exciting!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I loved watching the video! I was in suspense the entire time! 

Congratulations to the winner...whoever you are!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Great video full of suspense, real fun competition and a brilliant idea. Congrats to the winner. xx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

what a thoughtful thing to do...and so much fun for the participants....congrats to the lucky winners...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> That is a great idea. I've never seen this before! Well done and congrats to the winners.



Where did you go my dear friend??? 
I highly recommend you watch the video again. wink wink!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats to you know who and LS, thanks for this awesome contest. You're wonderful!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I was so excited! Like a charlie was when he was searching for the golden ticket!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats winners, LS you're such a dear soul! Giggles, you & your Puppia festish, I'm sure it keeps the coy. afloat


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tiffany, haha you are too funny. :lol:

Dee, I have no idea what that means "keeps coy afloat".  Please explain it to this immigrant.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Tiffany, haha you are too funny. :lol:
> 
> Dee, I have no idea what that means "keeps coy afloat".  Please explain it to this immigrant.


Hehehe "coy." is the abbreviation for "company", so you're singlehandedly, I'm sure, with the number of Puppia Harnesses you purchase as part of your gorgeous harness fetish, keeps them in business regardless of how touch the economy gets  i.e. every time I see a pic of Chanel, she has yet another exquisite creation on her little person. I'm sure she has a few less than 1 for every day of the year, far more than one for every month of the year - probably as many as 1 for every week of the year, and growing.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Congrats to the Winners!

~LS~ you do have a beautiful, pleasant voice :love7:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Hehehe "coy." is the abbreviation for "company", so you're singlehandedly, I'm sure, with the number of Puppia Harnesses you purchase as part of your gorgeous harness fetish, keeps them in business regardless of how touch the economy gets  i.e. every time I see a pic of Chanel, she has yet another exquisite creation on her little person. I'm sure she has a few less than 1 for every day of the year, far more than one for every month of the year - probably as many as 1 for every week of the year, and growing.



Oh Dee, thank you for explaining it to me like a 3 year old, that is what it
takes some times. I've been in Canada for 14 years, and I'm still learning all
the terms.  You won't believe me, but Chanel only has 5 harnesses...I know
poor baby! haha The rest of them I've accumulated over the 10 years that I
had my Pomeranian Kissa. Once she passed, Chanel inherited the harnesses.
I think all together she has about 10 harnesses.  





Jerry'sMom said:


> Congrats to the Winners!
> 
> ~LS~ you do have a beautiful, pleasant voice :love7:


Thank you Therese. Next time I will try to come up with a prize that
will suit any Chi, of any size. Because I think maybe your pups are too
small for the Puppia I was giving away.(not sure) Maybe toys or bowls
would be a good idea for next giveaway.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

That was awesome love the video!! Thanks for doing tis I love how u built up the suspense too hahaha


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thank you Therese. Next time I will try to come up with a prize that
will suit any Chi, of any size. Because I think maybe your pups are too
small for the Puppia I was giving away.(not sure) Maybe toys or bowls
would be a good idea for next giveaway. [/QUOTE]

oh no! I think they are probably too big for a size small! hahaha!
it is so nice of you to share with the members of this Board and to make it so fun.
Good for you and very creative


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I liked it too Jan, I just wish I had gifts for everyone. I don't like that there are
> so many that didn't win, I'm sad for them. I will definitely make other contests
> or name draws another time.


That was so much fun & a great idea!! I'm not sad that I didn't win; the anticipation was the fun part!! Thanks for letting me play!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats guys  what an awesome idea is this , so much fun


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

the suspence was killing me when you were doing it!!!
congratulations


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hqhahaha I don't think Finn watched it lmao! Congrats to everyone  my LS! I've heard u from ur walking videos so it was no surprise ^.^ I wish I had ur voice mine is out of wack


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn my dear, WHERE ARE YOU?!!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Finn my dear, WHERE ARE YOU?!!!


i message them too! just to say watch to the end but they havent! i say we ALL message them! lol x


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Finn my dear, WHERE ARE YOU?!!!


Was Mr Finn the second number? My video kept stopping. 

Finn: "Mom says I have to donate the harness."

Mom: "That's a good boy Finn."

Finn: "You owe me, mom. Why did you enter?"

Mom: "Because your Mom never wins anything, so I enter everything, and now look!"

Finn: "What my Mom means is she is happy she won but she wants to donate the harness to someone else because she has a really good job and others aren't as fortunate. Did I get that right, Mom?"

Mom: "You did Finn. We would like someone else to receive the harness. Smooches to you!"


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> Was Mr Finn the second number? My video kept stopping.
> 
> Finn: "Mom says I have to donate the harness."
> 
> ...



You won it, it's yours, you deserve it. There will be other contests and other
chances to win, do not worry. Let me send it to you and you can use it for
one of your fosters. I'm going to send the harnesses tonight, it is the only
time that I can, so I need you to pm me your name and address. I will not
share your private information with anyone.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I just got back from a 2 hour walk in 35 celsius/95 fahrenheit crazy hot weather.
I went to the post office to mail your harnesses girls, I sent them by air mail, so
you should get them soon. Once you get them if you get a chance please let me
know how they fit.  ...now I'm going to go put my head in the freezer! LOL...sooo hot! :sunny:


----------



## minniemom (May 1, 2012)

That was fun! Thanks for doing such a kind thing for all of us!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

minniemom said:


> That was fun! Thanks for doing such a kind thing for all of us!



Oh you are so welcome! It was fun.  I'm glad it went well.
I will make more similar contests in the future, so those who did not win have another chance to.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow LS that's how the weather is here. Do you not want to drive? I don't want to drive :/ so I sometimes ride a bicycle or I walk also.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> Wow LS that's how the weather is here. Do you not want to drive? I don't want to drive :/ so I sometimes ride a bicycle or I walk also.



We don't have a car. We walk everywhere, I think even if we had a car we
would still walk, better for us and the environment. Hubby, myself and the
pups are all used to long walks, so it's not an issue, the heat makes it a
little more challenging but we always pull though with a lot of water and
shade breaks. So it's all good.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Did our two winners receive their Puppia harnesses yet?
It's been 6 week days since I sent them, i just want to make sure they arrive.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey there! I am rural delivery, so it will take longer. I am planning on photographing one of my little guys in the harness as soon as it arrives (and my work schedule cooperates).

Chanel is almost one! Are you planning a party??


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> Hey there! I am rural delivery, so it will take longer. I am planning on photographing one of my little guys in the harness as soon as it arrives (and my work schedule cooperates).
> 
> Chanel is almost one! Are you planning a party??



I always get a little nervous that whatever I send won't arrive. Thank you
for letting me know once it gets there, I appreciate it. As for Chanel, we
won't have a so called party, as in with a lot people and such. But we will
definitely have a couple nice walks, nice meal for us and the pups, some
cake perhaps and maybe even some gifts for the pups. Yes it is Chanel's
b-day, but in our house when one dog gets a gift they all get a gift. I'm 
thinking it's time for a new doggy bed since the ones they have now are
totaled and perhaps some bully sticks, that will make everyone happy.
We've had a lot of vet bills lately, so we won't be going overboard with
the celebrating, just a nice relaxing fun time as a family.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Every day is a party with Chis, so that sounds nice. I am sure the Basenjis want their share of goodies, too. I will definitely let you know when the harness arrives! Very kind and generous of you.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Is Chanel's birthday 6-19? That is BG's 2cnd birthday  Thanks to Dexter's mom I just ordered BG a birthday cake (we are celebrating early as my parents will be here the week before) from Unique NO Preservatives Gourmet Doggie Cookies by laineyspawtique


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> Every day is a party with Chis, so that sounds nice. I am sure the Basenjis want their share of goodies, too. I will definitely let you know when the harness arrives! Very kind and generous of you.



So true! And thank you. 




Huly said:


> Is Chanel's birthday 6-19? That is BG's 2cnd birthday  Thanks to Dexter's mom I just ordered BG a birthday cake (we are celebrating early as my parents will be here the week before) from Unique NO Preservatives Gourmet Doggie Cookies by laineyspawtique



Oh fun! Chanel's birthday is the 19th of June. What a coincidence! 
I love Etsy, but can't order food from the States into Canada, they won't allow it.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I receivedts the Harness yesterday Thank you so much It fits TC my Papillion but I think I'll keep it for Charlie when he gets a little bigger right now he swims in it but hopefully by the time he grows up it will fit him. Thank You again so mulch I just love it so nice and soft I'm sure Charlie will find it very comfy


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

momofmany said:


> I receivedts the Harness yesterday Thank you so much It fits TC my Papillion but I think I'll keep it for Charlie when he gets a little bigger right now he swims in it but hopefully by the time he grows up it will fit him. Thank You again so mulch I just love it so nice and soft I'm sure Charlie will find it very comfy




I'm happy to hear that Pat.  Your Papillon must be pretty small, how much does she weigh?
By the way I really like your avatar picture, you're very pretty.


----------

